

Ask HN: Transitioning from developer to team lead - uplikednldtrump

I&#x27;m curious to hear from those that have transitioned from developer to team leader or a developer role responsible for other developers and their output.<p>I&#x27;m an accomplished developer who has been working in SV for a long time and now due to my experience i have been asked to lead a team. I have decided to accept.<p>What do you wish someone had told when transitioning to a team lead role, or what advice do you have. What works for you?
======
monadbonad
Don't expect to get much coding done.

Your success is now measured by your team's success and their failure is your
failure.

Deflect praise from you to your team. Attract criticism of your team to
yourself.

You will have to make decisions your team don't like. Get used to it.

Each team member is different. Listen, communicate and coach.

------
ishanr
Be like Gregory House. Give the team their own thinking legs. Let the best
ideas win. Always focus on evidence. Keep in mind what are the most important
goals. Remember winning ideas and use them in the future. Do not let power get
to your head. Most importantly, stop checking every single line of code. Your
job is to get the best people in the team who can write code which you can bet
your life on.

------
playing_colours
This was my first book when some time ago I started to transition to team lead
role: [http://www.amazon.com/Notes-Software-Team-Leader-
Organizing/...](http://www.amazon.com/Notes-Software-Team-Leader-
Organizing/dp/829993320X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0) . It was very useful.

------
nkzednan
See randsinrepose.com - blog by Michael Lopp and his book Managing Humans -
[http://amzn.com/1430243147](http://amzn.com/1430243147)

------
stevejalim
I found this handy: [https://leanpub.com/talking-with-tech-
leads](https://leanpub.com/talking-with-tech-leads)

